# Scripture preservation & Critical Text



## nwink (May 23, 2011)

In what way do those of a Critical Text persuasion believe that God preserves His Word? How would they understand the WCF referring to God, in His providence, keeping Scripture pure in all ages?


----------



## Bad Organist (May 23, 2011)

Nathan,

The Critical Text supporters are not big on what you are asking here. They can't be. They tend to believe that manuscripts is where it is at, and that the older the better. Therefore, they are always looking for another motherload of manuscripts to surface, so they can further tweak the Holy Scriptures. They don't believe in a stable text, or that the church always had the pure word. For the CT people, having the word pure for say 95% is fine, the rest can be questionable or different. 

Basically, the CT promoters deal with the Scriptures just like they deal with any other ancient writing. I have yet to see credible arguments from their side how God superintended the preservation of the scriptures and at the same time deal with the fact that God's pure word was hidden from the church for well over a thousand years.

Arie Vandenberg
FC of Scotland
Toronto, Canada


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 23, 2011)

I think I have said this before, but I am just going to point out again the irony of the fact that the only church that still uniformly uses the Byzantine text, which is supposedly inferior, is the Greek Orthodox church.


----------



## TimV (May 23, 2011)

nwink said:


> I know that those who are of a Textus Receptus persuasion argue that God has basically preserved 100% of His word over time.



That's only the Baptist type. The Reformed folk who hold to the TR persuasion tend to be better educated and realize that if the TR has had over 100 editions then the TR can't be considered positively 100% pure. Because then you have to ask "Well, which one?" All the Reformed TR people who've been posting on this board on this subject except two will tell you that they think it's possible the current TR editions has some corruptions in it, and those two men by their own admission draw most of their support from fundamental baptist works.


----------



## TimV (May 23, 2011)

Then why would you think that those of the CT persuasion (or people like me who just don't know) have a different view of preservation than the Reformed TR people?


----------



## Pilgrim (May 24, 2011)

Bill The Baptist said:


> I think I have said this before, but I am just going to point out again the irony of the fact that the only church that still uniformly uses the Byzantine text, which is supposedly inferior, is the Greek Orthodox church.



There are several denominations that use only the KJV. They include the FPCNA and the HNRC, among others.


----------

